# Links freezes up system using directfb



## ImageJPEG (Apr 11, 2013)

Currently when I try to run [cmd=]links -g http://google.com[/cmd] it shows Google's website with the Google image. However, I cannot move my mouse, do anything with the keyboard and cannot switch virtual terminals. Also, I can only run it when I'm logged in as root ([cmd=]su[/cmd] and [cmd=]su root[/cmd] do not work).


----------

